# X11 prétendûment déjà présent ! [fusion avec X11/OpenOffice]



## radar (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai échangé mon 15" contre un 12" pour voyager léger (j'ai un déplacement d'un mois pendant lequel je dois trimballer mon pb toute la journée).
J'ai donc procédé au transfert de mon compte ainsi que de toutes les applications que j'avais sur le 15". C'est la première fois que je fais ça et j'ai été vraiment impressionné. Tout était sauvegardé comme il l'était sur le 15". Je n'ai eu aucune configuration à faire ou à corriger (enfin, peut être une ou deux, mais c'est insignifiant).
Tout, sauf les programmes installés via fink, ce qui me paraît plutôt normal.
Jusqu'à hier où je me suis rendu compte que je ne pouvais plus utiliser fink car X11 n'était pas installé.
En essayant de l'installer, il me dit qu'il l'est déjà.
Je pense, qu'il y a des fichiers quelque part qui disent que X11 est installé alors qu'il ne l'est pas.
Au lancemant de XDarwin, ce dernier crashe à cause de X11 qui n'est pas installé.

Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire ce que je dois faire pour pouvoir l'installer ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Arthemus (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à installer X11 pour avoir OpenOffice.

Après l'avoir téléchargé depuis le site d'Apple, afin d'avoir la dernière version, je lance l'installation.

Mais au moment de choisir la partition où l'installation, je m'apperçois que la partition système est refusée.
Et j'y lis le message comme quoi "un logiciel plus récent est déjà installé sur votre ordinateur".

Or je n'ai jamais installé X11  

Est ce que vous savez ce qui cloche dans cette affaire ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## averell (6 Novembre 2005)

Zarbi... 

Et si tu recherches X11 dans le Finder, ne le trouves-tu pas enfoui dans un sombre dossier au détour d'un répertoire mal famé ?  :mouais:


----------



## averell (6 Novembre 2005)

Et dans Bibliothèque/Receipts tu n'as pas des traces de X11 ?


----------



## averell (6 Novembre 2005)

Ca semble être le même problème que pour radar.
Voir ici.


----------



## radar (7 Novembre 2005)

non, aucune.


----------



## radar (7 Novembre 2005)

Oui, c'est le même.
Je pensais que le problème venait du fait que je l'avais installé sur mon 15" et que j'ai transféré le compte, or il se trouve que Arthemus a le même problème sans qu'il ait fait de transfert.
Va falloir investiguer.


----------



## radar (7 Novembre 2005)

bon, apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème qui ne semble pas dû au transfert de compte.
ma soeur, depuis son passage en 10.4.3 a le même soucis.
et moi, je le rencontre depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour également.

voilà un pb avec 10.4.3 de trouvé


----------



## averell (7 Novembre 2005)

Pas de prob chez moi après mise à jour en Tiger 3.
C'est toujours ça de gagné !


----------



## lindhren (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous ,

je suis tout nouveau sur mac et j'ai quelques difficultés pour le moment.

En effet je veux installer openoffice . Je m'apercois que sur les utilitaires je ne possede pas 

X11 ; je telecharge donc le package de X11User et au moment de l'install il me dit qu'une 

version plus récente est déjà installée....

Je fais une recherche sur tout l'ordi et pas de X11

Qqn aurait t'il une idée à me suggérer (siouplait!!! )

PS : je tourne sur mac os 10.4


----------



## Anabys (7 Novembre 2005)

S'il te dit que c'est installé, c'est que c'est installé... 
Essaye déjà d'installer OpenOffice, et s'il te sort un message d'erreur on en reparle.


----------



## lindhren (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est justement parce que quand je lancais l'install d'openoffice il ne se passait rien que je 

me suis penché sur le fait que ca venait peut etre de X11...

Donc la je patauge..


----------



## averell (7 Novembre 2005)

:modo: 

A grouper avec 1 et 2.

Ma parole, c'est une épidémie ! :mouais:


----------



## lindhren (7 Novembre 2005)

Ah oui décidément je me sens moins con lol....

Mais ca ne résoud pas mon probleme :mouais: kelle tristesse...


----------



## lindhren (7 Novembre 2005)

J'ai le même problème...

Quelle version de mac os vous avez siouplait?

(par la même occasion vous auriez pas un bouquin à me conseiller concernant mac os 10 tiger parce que je commence et donc je rame un peu sur certains trucs)


----------



## babouba (7 Novembre 2005)

J'ai aussi le même problème...

Moi j'utilise 10.4.3.

Pour le bouquin utilise SVMmac Hors-Série (encore dans les presses pout 6 euro je crois).


----------



## Arthemus (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas plutôt le hors série de Vous et Votre Mac ?


----------



## babouba (7 Novembre 2005)

Arthemus a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt le hors série de Vous et Votre Mac ?



regarde svmmac.vnunet.fr


----------



## radar (7 Novembre 2005)

je suis en 10.4.3 et ma soeur aussi.
je pense que le pb vient de là.


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2005)

Bon.
Je me suis lancé dans une fusion à trois corps (les meilleures) ! Un fol enthousiasme de modo débutant.

Donc, Averell ayant eu une bonne idée, les discussions sur X11 absent/présent et X11 pour utiliser OpenOffice sont ici fusionnées.


----------



## averell (7 Novembre 2005)

Bienvenue à Papito Corazon, notre nouveau :modo:.
 

Mais non je ne suis pas fayot  , c'est sincère !


----------



## radar (7 Novembre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> S'il te dit que c'est installé, c'est que c'est installé...



justement, tout le problème est là.
Il dit qu'il est installé alors qu'il ne l'est pas.


----------



## lindhren (8 Novembre 2005)

Je confirme.......

C'est assez déroutant

Au juste merci à toi babouba pour l'info sur le SVM hors série spécial mas os (pour les débutants un peu blaireau comme moi)


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Novembre 2005)

lindhren a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> je suis tout nouveau sur mac et j'ai quelques difficultés pour le moment.
> 
> ...



trois idées déjà données dans des posts équivalents :

- la version de X11 disponible sur le site Apple est pour Panther, il n'y a pas de version pour Tiger et celle pour Panther ne tourne apparemment pas sous 10.4. Donc inutile d'essayer de l'installer.

- Dans le DVD d'install de 10.4, il y a un package qui s'appelle (de mémoire)  Optional Installations qui contient X11 : il suffit de reprendre ce DVD.

- On peut utiliser  Pacifist  sinon pour browser les CD ou DVD MacOS et voir ce qu'il y a dans chaque package sans relancer les install.


----------



## bonnie (8 Novembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> - Dans le DVD d'install de 10.4, il y a un package qui s'appelle (de mémoire) Optional Installations qui contient X11 : il suffit de reprendre ce DVD.



Oui, c'est ça. J'ai eut le même problème, et tout fonctionne bien maintenant. (le détail est dans le fil sur X11 et sur le fil open office). Bien que l'OS X dise que X11 est déjà installé, il ne l'est pas en fait (ou bien seulement en partie... ). 

Bone chance, 

Bonnie


----------



## babouba (8 Novembre 2005)

Merci thierry6.
Je vais essayer mais pour le moment il reste bloquer sur fin de l'instalation.


----------



## lindhren (8 Novembre 2005)

Ah c'est donc ca...

Le hic c'est que moi j'ai acheté mon ibook d'occasion cette semaine et les seuls cd que g c 

du 10.2 mais la version installée c'est du 10.4 (j'imagine que celui qui m'a vendu le portable

l'avait installée mais a gardé tiger pour son ouvel imac , ce qui est logique...).

Donc est ce qu'il n'y a pas moyen qu'on me passe le fichier??

Siouplait , merci d'avance


----------



## averell (8 Novembre 2005)

Je pense que seul X11 1.0 est en téléchargement libre.
Donc, pas la 1.1 compatible Tiger qui est fournie avec l'OS payant.


----------



## Arthemus (8 Novembre 2005)

J'ai justement télécharger chez Apple X11, et c'est un fichier appelé X11User.dmg.

Et mon gentil Mac me dit avoir un fichier déjà présent et plus récent


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Novembre 2005)

oui, cf plus haut

- la version de X11 disponible sur le site Apple est pour Panther, il n'y a pas de version pour Tiger et celle pour Panther ne tourne apparemment pas sous 10.4. Donc inutile d'essayer de l'installer.


----------



## Arthemus (8 Novembre 2005)

OK merci pour l'info !

Mais alors je ne trouve pas où il est sur le CD de Tiger...
Je n'ai qu'un seul CD de Tiger, c'est normal ? Je ne me souviens plus si il y en avait un ou deux !


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Novembre 2005)

Un seul DVD, sur lequel il y a un package qui s'appelle Optional Installs qui contient X11


----------



## Arthemus (8 Novembre 2005)

Merci je ne l'avais pas vu !

J'ai de la m...de dans les yeux !


----------



## Arthemus (8 Novembre 2005)

Une dernière question alors !

OpenOffice 2 en français, ça existe ?


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Novembre 2005)

vi, il y a un même message (peut être le 5 ème de la liste ) qui donne le lien
ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/m137/OpenOffice.org-2.0_fr.dmg


----------



## Arthemus (8 Novembre 2005)

Le lien est mort


----------



## Arthemus (8 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas grave, j'ai trouvé !

Merci !


----------



## radar (9 Novembre 2005)

salut,

j'ai réglé mon problème, il faut installer X11User.pkg qui est sur le dvd de tiger.
la version dispo sur le net n'est pas compatibre avec tiger.

éventuellement, si vous utilisez xdarwin, il faut le réinstaller.


----------



## ericb2 (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Au sujet du lien mort, c'est parce que je n'avais pas beaucoup de place, mais sauf problème, je place toutes les versions de développement sur ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X 
Et si vous êtes patients, la version la plus récente va être présente ici bientôt (upload en cours) : ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/m138/OpenOffice.org-2.0_fr.dmg

Elle inclut :
- un jeu d'icônes sympa [ Outils -> Options -> Affichage -> choisir crystal ]
- la possibilité d'ouvrir (en lecture seule pour l'instant) les bases de données Access. 
Attention, ce driver n'est qu'expérimental, et je ne l'ai pas testé 
- Mail peut maintenant être utilisé (par défaut) pour envoyer le document actif en attachement,
- les fontes natives Apples sont extraites automatiquement au premier lancement (plus long que les suivants), 
- la nouvelle version du canvas d'OpenOffice.org est incluse
+ plein de bugfixes (il en reste, désolé)

Pour compléter, cette version se situe entre la 2.0 et la 2.0.2 (je ne sais pas exactement ce qui va être intégré pour la 2.0.1)


-- 
eric bachard


----------



## Denis DEMONTOUX (11 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'essayer ce nouvel OPEN OFFICE et c'est franchement un bel outil! J'ai cependant une difficulté particulière pour lire les intitulés des menus, ainsi que le texte en cours de frappe. Les lettres semblent scintiller et offre une impression de flou à l'écran.
Est-il nécessaire de modifier les paramètres d'affichage dans Outils-Options-Affichage?
Merci.

Denis Demontoux


----------



## ericb2 (11 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'avoue que je ne connaissais pas ce probleme...

1er réglage à vérifier : 
il faut que X11 soit en millions de couleurs
Barre de menu X11 ( Pomme +TAB pour passer d'une appli à l'autre )
X11-> préférences -> output : colors , choisir millions

2ème réglage possible : 
Dans Outils->Options->Affichage, vérifier que "Utiliser OpenGL" n'est pas coché (dans certains cas, ça pose des problèmes).

Sinon, je ne vois pas, et j'aurai besoin de plus d'infos.


----------



## Denis DEMONTOUX (12 Novembre 2005)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avoue que je ne connaissais pas ce probleme...
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour l'aide! 
En fait, X11 n'était pas sur "millions de couleurs" par défaut... Mais c'est le cas désormais et l'affichage est parfait!


----------



## Arkon (27 Novembre 2005)

edit: j'ai rien dit


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2005)

Ça veut dire quoi, au juste, ce message  

Si tu veux que quelqu'un te vienne en aide, il va te falloir être un brin plus disert ...
Quel est ton problème avec X11 ? Quel est ton problème avec Gimp ?
Quel OS ? Quel version de X11 installée (celle d'Apple ?) ?

Bref, essaye d'être plus explicite, stp.


----------



## sterfield (6 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

présentation rapide : switcher depuis deux semaines sur powerbook G4 neuf. 

J'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur pour installer openoffice dans le forum...il manque vraiment un tutorial pour les neuneux comme moi...

Quand je veux lancer X11user.PKG on me dit que c'est déjà installé : or je trouve rien dans le dossier applications...j'en ai vraiment marre parce que ça fait un moment que je suis sur les forums et y'a que des explications très techniques...on  pense pas vraiment aux petits nouveaux.

Alors en désespoir de cause, je pose la question : pitié: un pas à pas pour les nouveaux pour faire fonctionner open office sous tiger quand pn a ce message qui nous dit qu'une version plus récente de X11 est déjà installée ...


Merci des réponses


----------



## totoroi (7 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider, mais a priori X 11 se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires ou utilities au sein de ton dossier Applications.

Il te suffit alors de lancer X 11 comme n'importe quelle application, et ensuite de lancer openoffice.

Enfin openoffice existe nativement pour mac os x sur www.openoffice.org.

Voilà bon amusement.


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2005)

Oui. Et en plus la dernière version de OpenOffice, encore en bêta sur Mac (OpenOffice 2.0) vient s'installer gentiment comme il faut et lance automatiquement X11 ...

Sinon, toujours l'option NeoOffice, basé sur OpenOffice 1.4 (ou approchant) et mieux intégré au GUI de Mac OS X en remplaçant X11 par une interface Java appropriée. Un peu lourd mais tout à fait utilisable.


----------



## sterfield (7 Décembre 2005)

Et ben non...y'a rien

je suis vriament désespéré...je vois sur plein de forums des tas de macusers qui ont le même souci...pffff

sur mon pc, installer open office m'avais pris 2 minutes...

Là ça fait deux jours que je galère...j'en ai marre


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi n'essayes-tu pas NeoOffice. Enfin, ce que j'en dis, hein ...

Sinon, quel est l'origine de ton fichier X11User.pkg ?


----------



## hopkins (7 Décembre 2005)

sterfield a dit:
			
		

> Et ben non...y'a rien
> 
> je suis vriament désespéré...je vois sur plein de forums des tas de macusers qui ont le même souci...pffff
> 
> ...



j'ai eu précisément le même problème, je crois
et moi aussi j'étais au fond du goufre
bref ce qu'il te faut c'est le dvd d'install d'un OS correspondant à ta version de MAC OS X et d'installer le package qu'il comporte


----------



## sterfield (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai déjà installé neooffice, mais je suis pas fan. Pour avoir utilisé open sur mon PC j'ai trouvé ça très bien, très proche de word, excel etc...

S'agissant du CD (DVD?) dd'installation, je l'ai fait. Peut être pas correctement, mais je l'ai fait. J'ai regardé sur le CD 1, j'ai trouvé le package d'installation X11SDK.pkg. 

Je ne pense pas me tromper en installant le programme : je clique dessus, je choisis Mac intosh HD pour destination, je suis le processus d'installation. Pas de souci. A la fin j'ai le message me confirmant que l'installation s'est bien déroulée.

Je vais dans application, et là queudal!!! je tente de trouver ça avec spotligth, mais y'a pas moyen, il ne me trouve pas d'application X11, aucune icône dans applications....:hein:

C'est pour ça que je comprends pas du tout. Il me semble ne rien avoir zappé.

Je viens de windows où je sais bidouiller quand ça va merdouille (c'est à dire souvent)...mais là je sais pas du tout comment faire vu que je débute sous Mac.

Voilà....j'aimerrai vraiment un pas à pas pour arriver à me servir d'open office, sachant que dès le 1er janvier je vais en avoir besoin professionnellement.

Merci quand même pour vos réponses.


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Décembre 2005)

X11SDK est presque simplement un SDK pour les développeurs, le package principal qu'il te faut est X11user
regarde sur le DVD dans optional installations, il est dedans.


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2005)

Tu nous dit avoir installé X11User et là tu nous parles de X11SDK ... 
En tous cas, ce qui est clair c'est que le SDK ne sert qu'au développement (recompiler des programmes entre autres) quand le package User contient le serveur X11.
Si tu nous parles de CD1, c'est que tu es sous Panther, je suppose ? En ce cas, la version de X11 au téléchargement sur le site de Apple te conviendra.
Si tu as Tiger, seule la version du DVD convient.

À part ça, tu déjà vérifier que, effectivement X11 est déjà considéré comme installé sur ta machine en allant voir dans le dossier /Library/Receipts.
Si effectivement il y est, je pense que le mieux sera :
- de le virer
- d'essayer de réinstaller la BONNE version
- si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, à mon avis, le plus simple est de récupérer le contenu du package et de l'installer "à la main" (mais sans Receipt, donc) en essayant de faire les choses pas à pas pour trouver ce qui coince


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Et en plus la dernière version de OpenOffice, encore en bêta sur Mac (OpenOffice 2.0) vient s'installer gentiment comme il faut et lance automatiquement X11 ...
> 
> Sinon, toujours l'option NeoOffice, basé sur OpenOffice 1.4 (ou approchant) et mieux intégré au GUI de Mac OS X en remplaçant X11 par une interface Java appropriée. Un peu lourd mais tout à fait utilisable.



NeoOffice consomme  + de CPU que x11 + openoffice


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2005)

Bin oui : un peu lourd (ah !! Java) tant en RAM qu'en CPU. Mais ... mieux intégrer à Mac OS X. Pour ceux que ça intéresse (il y en a).


----------



## sterfield (7 Décembre 2005)

merci pour vos réponses...mais voilà typiquement ce que je trouve partout.

Bompi tu me dis va voir dans library receipts...comment je fais? Mettez vous dans la peau d'un type qui débarque sur un  nouveau système d'exploitation et qui ne sait RIEN DU TOUT...

Je galère.

le X11user je peux pas l'utiliser car on me dit qu'il y est déjà.

Je suis sous tiger. J'avais pas de DVD dans le carton, seulement 2 CD (sur l'un d'eux il y a tiger).

Donc si j'ai bien compris faut que je vire X11 pour le remettre...mais comment je fais?

Merci


----------



## fpoil (7 Décembre 2005)

pour library/receipts tu double cliques sur l'icone de macintoh hd puis tu vas dans bibliotheques puis dans le répertoire receipts et tu cherches un x11 quelque chose.pkg


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2005)

Déjà, une chose étrange : Tiger n'est supposé s'installer qu'à partir d'un DVD ... sauf pour les machines anciennes ne disposant pas d'un lecteur de DVD interne, si je ne me trompe 
Donc : je suppose que tu es sur une machine un peu ancienne.

Pour en revenir aux "reçus" : je t'ai donné le chemin /Library/Receipts, non ? Pour accéder à ce chemin, dans le Finder, tu vas dans le menu "Go" et tu choisis "Go to Folder ...", raccourci : shift+pomme+G. (je précise que j'ai mon système en US et non en français mais les intitulés doivent pouvoir se retrouver aisément). Une fenêtre s'affiche qui te permet de taper le dossier voulu (/Library/Receipts).
Une fois dans ce dossier, tu peux voir les "reçus" des paquets présents, donc X11User.pkg le cas échéant.

S'il y est, avant d'y aller brutalement, je te propose de l'enlever avec  Desinstaller. À utiliser avec circonspection mais fiable.

Ensuite, tu t'assures bien que tu charges la bonne version de X11 (celle sur ton CD, le package X11User.pkg).

Mais je reste un peu étonné par le fait qu'ayant Tiger, tu utilises un CD : normalement, obtenir des CDs est une démarche spéciale auprès d'Apple ...


----------



## sterfield (7 Décembre 2005)

Ben écoutes tu m'inquiètes...j'ai acheté mon powerbook sur l'apple store et je n'ai pas eu de DVD dans le carton...deux CD c'est tout, mais y'a tout dessus. Mon powerbook a deux semaines.


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2005)

Okay ... Ce que tu appelles des CD sont donc bien des DVDs  Le premier est pour le système Mac OS X et ses à-côtés. Le second pour Classic (Mac OS 9).
Ce qui fait que l'on n'avance guère.
L'ennui est que je n'ai jamais eu de problème à faire la manip' dont tu parles alors je ne vois pas trop quoi faire (si j'avais le biniou entre les mains, qui sait, mais là ...)


----------



## sterfield (8 Décembre 2005)

Je te remercie beaucoup pour tes conseils...j'ai réglé le souci autrement : j'ai fait l'acquisition de MS office 2004 et vôla.....adieu openoffice, je reviendrais quand j'aurais plus d'expérience sous mac!


----------



## tedy (8 Décembre 2005)

Même probleme pour moi sur un Pb 12" 

J'ai éssayé pendant deux semaines et j'ai finalement abandonné pour utiliser Neooffice  

C'est vraiment étrange car quand j'avais installé le system j'avais pourtant bien coché X11
Mais bon c'est bizarre cette histoire


----------



## ericb2 (9 Décembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Même probleme pour moi sur un Pb 12"
> 
> J'ai éssayé pendant deux semaines et j'ai finalement abandonné pour utiliser Neooffice
> 
> ...


Une trouvaille récente : dans les préférences de X11, *IL NE FAUT PAS mettre  X11 en plein écran* : OpenOffice.org démarre parfaitement, mais dans un espace graphique qui n'est pas affiché, car le serveur X (un ecran gris en fait) n'est accessible qu'avec une combinaison de touches... Pomme +MAJ+Q ou A, je ne sais plus trop. 

Je répète : si on veut voir les deux types de fenêtres en même temps (X11 et Aqua), il faut *décocher* cette option d'affichage en plein écran.

Eric Bachard


----------



## tedy (9 Décembre 2005)

ok mais je trouve même pas X11 sur mon disque...... 
C'est une histoire de fou


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> ok mais je trouve même pas X11 sur mon disque......
> C'est une histoire de fou




Tu peux toujours le télécharger ici.


----------



## tedy (9 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours le télécharger ici.



Version plus recente deja installée qu'il me dit le monsieur :rateau: 
C'est surement vrai mais je la trouve pas et le finder non plus!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Version plus recente deja installée qu'il me dit le monsieur :rateau:
> C'est surement vrai mais je la trouve pas et le finder non plus!!!!




Désolé...  :rateau:  :rose:

Tu as essayé Spotlight??


----------



## tedy (9 Décembre 2005)

également  
Même mis en route un prog pour que Spotlight repertorie bien tous ce qui a sur mon disque...
Rien à faire


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2005)

C'est bizarre il devrait être dans: /Application /Utilitaires

Sinon tu peux le trouver dans le CD d'installation d'OS X (Le Paquet "Optinal Install" je crois).


----------



## tedy (9 Décembre 2005)

Bas le probleme c'est ce que j'ai fait mais il n'apparait pas dans ce dossier....
C'est tres étrange...


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2005)

Là, tu me pose une colle...  :rose:


----------



## tedy (9 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu me pose une colle...  :rose:



Je sais je l'ai deja installé 5 ou 6 fois ce pack et à chaque fois install avec succes (merci monsieur )

Probleme quand je vais dans utilitaire ensuite,
 il n'y est pas.... :rateau:


----------



## tedy (9 Décembre 2005)

:rateau: 
Bon bas alors mes plus sinceres excuses  
Comme quoi quand on fait un truc trop rapidement....
En fait j'installais à chaque fois la version developpeur à chaque fois sans reflechir  

Voila voila... Pas taper


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2005)

Je m'disais aussi : comment font-ils tous pour ne pas parvenir à installer X11   ?

La réponse est : _wrong package ! try again !!_

Au passage, pour localiser un fichier, la commande (Terminal)  locate est assez pratique.
Elle utilise les résultats de la maintenance hebdomadaire (laquelle indexe le nom des fichiers présents sur le disque [sauf quelques dossiers])


----------



## laudarai (23 Décembre 2005)

même symptome
installation X11 ok
introuvable via finder ou spotlight
j'essaie d'installer X11user.pkg téléchargé il me dit qu'une version plus récente existe déjà !
au fou !


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2005)

Soyons constructif. Utilisez DesInstaller pour voir le contenu du paquetage installé et ensuite vérifier si les fichiers sont bien là ou pas.
Ensuite, si c'est pas bon, on vire et on réinstalle.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

Voir ce post.

NB: la version telechargeable est pour Panther pas pour Tiger.


----------



## Seiken (23 Décembre 2005)

Je passe en vitesse et n'ai pas le temps de lire le topic en entier mais si ça peut aider quelqu'un j'ai eu le même problème que j'ai résolu en forçant l'installation via Pacifist.


----------

